# 9066df Confusion re GVW



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

The plate on our Rapido shows 
Axle 1 1850kg
Axle 2 2000kg
5500kg - All in weight
3700kg - GVW

We don't understand what the "5500 kg all in weight " refers to.

We've just had it weighed & the weights given were:
Front axle - 1860
Rear axle - 1840
Total weight 3760

This is with half a tank of fuel/fresh water and basic requirements - no genny/awning/clothes/food/bike.

We are struggling to lighten our load - any other 9066ers with a similar problem & if so, any tips?

Graham


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am only 90% certain, but I think the 5500kg is the Gross train Weight for towing.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

I think the "all in weight" is train weight which includes any trailer.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, I also am pretty sure the 5500kg is the max weight including a towed trailer.


Trevor


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

travelsRus said:


> The plate on our Rapido shows
> Axle 1 1850kg
> Axle 2 2000kg
> 5500kg - All in weight
> ...


5500kg is the train weight i.e the maximum of the MH and any trailer.
My 7090 is sold in 3 variants, 3500kg, 3700kg and 4250kg. I realise that my 4250kg has the 3l engine, 16" wheels and alko chassis so is heavier but I just dont believe they can make one that has a viable 3500kg MGW and 3700kg would be tight.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

travelsRus said:


> We've just had it weighed & the weights given were:
> Front axle - 1860
> Rear axle - 1840
> Total weight 3760
> ...


With regards to the weight, we have an Itineo which is from the Rapido Stable, them weights are similar to ours which is why we ended up having it uprated to 3850kg by SVTech.

This was a painless and easy exercise, if somewhat costly (circa £1000).


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Graham

Hope you had your OH with you when you weighed it because you were overweight. Maybe you should think about naturist sites as you didn't have any clothes on board :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What does it say your Unladen Weight is on the bumpf Rapido give?

Joe

ps I would have thought that the van is unfit for purpose with no allowance for the bare necessaties.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The 'plate' could refer to the base vehicle not as the conversion. Mine was delivered without the right 'plate' for the conversion so if I was stopped the police could only be guided by the original 'plate' if that makes any sense 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

richardjames said:


> The 'plate' could refer to the base vehicle not as the conversion. Mine was delivered without the right 'plate' for the conversion so if I was stopped the police could only be guided by the original 'plate' if that makes any sense 8O


My Rapido has 3 plates [etape = stage]:

Etape 1: Fiat all weights blank

Etape 2: Alko all weights marked

Etape 3: Rapido all weights same as Alko one

I believe the OP's would be similar especially as it is an A class.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> What does it say your Unladen Weight is on the bumpf Rapido give?
> 
> ...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ray I agree with you, people also forget that things like

Awning
Solars
Extra batteries
Fly screens
Rear view camera
Bike racks
Inverter

ARE NOT INCLUDED

Read the last line again please

So if the OP has any/all of these, their weight must be deducted from that measly payload

Hence we updated ours to the Maxi chassis when we ordered as ours is also automatic. - so less payload basically than Rays before I add on our extras

Carol


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

I suppose we should have looked better at the payload but foolishly assumed it would be much better than it is. Goodness knows what the weight would be if there was 4 of us not just two.

Yes we have bought a safari room which we'll probably never use. No wonder a lot of A class MH's have trailers.

The other extras are awning, solar panel, extra battery & bike rack.

Well you live & learn - we've a lovely big garage & lots of lockers but can't put anything in them!

Graham


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We've got a 2.3 low profile rapido with the same plated weights as you. I've put it on a weighbridge a couple of times fully tanked and loaded with kayaks and all our extra fixed kit (2nd battery, solar panel, garage completely full of fairly light stuff, No bikes, No awnings, No genny). Each time we were about 1780 front and 1850 rear (3630kg total) so the payload is adequate for us and we certainly haven't skimped. One passenger would blow it though.

However, your van has a double floor and over the cab bed which must add a couple of 100kg for sure. Perhaps you can uprate to 3850kg? I'm not sure but you might as well ask svtech.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

That is the problem, we all fill our lockers, but you should really try to sort out what you really need

I recall Don Madge downsized from a large Laika back in about 2003 or 2002 and went into a 5.4m Timberland, and his mottor was

It must have at least two uses, but preferably three to make it in.

Not a bad motto really to at least try to get to.

Not only does one need to look at payload, one needs to look at where you load things, as the OP (which may have been you, apologies if it was) was already overweight in the front axles I seem to recall.... So something needs to move from there.

Remember if in an accident and found to be overweight, your insurance will be invalid.

It may be better to try to uprate the plate via SV Tech, but also then remember that it will have implications if over 70

I am so sorry, but I thinnk we all at some time on our first purchase, get things wrong, because (a) we don't understand the significance, and take the brochure figures into account, without then realising all those little extras either you add, or the previous owners have done.

Carol


----------

